# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Arkeologji/antropologji >  Mbi gadishullin Ilirik - Intervistë me historianin gjerman Aleksandre Lambert

## baaroar

*“Evropa sabotoi historinë tuaj në shekullin XIX, kur Ilirinë e quajti Ballkan"*


Aleksandre Lambert: Ja përse shqiptarët duhet të jenë shumë krenarë për të shkuarën.

Ndonjëherë të lodhur nga vetvetja për shkak të atyre që mësojmë në jetën aktive, na vjen zor të pranojmë vendin ku të huajt na rendisnin ne shqiptarëve. Diku andej nga fundi, pranë Ruandës mbase. Dhe përderisa ne nuk e njohim vetveten mirë, përderisa ngremë zërin, nxijmë gazetat e çajmë mikrofonat duke përbotëruar sa monstruozë jemi, harruar vlerat, kështu ka për të ndodhur. Të huajt, shumica absolute e tyre, ata që përbëjnë mëhallën e madhe rrotull shtëpisë, nuk do të na japin vendin që na takon kurrë nëse një ditë ne nuk do të mësojmë të duam para së gjithash vetveten. Dhe që të kesh respekt për vetveten, së pari duhet të fiksosh në memorie vlerat, pozitivitetin. Kombe të tjera, më agresivë, më të fuqishëm, duket veçse na kanë marrë me përdhunë në çdo kohë pasurinë dhe vetë jetën, kanë punuar me kujdes për të na vdekur në shpirt edhe atë pjesë e cila na bënte krenarë: - Historinë. Të vrarë, të vjedhur, të kafshuar dhe së fundmi të izoluar, mbase vërtet ne nuk dukemi më shumë se tregojmë. Porse është turp gjithsesi që të huajt të na mësojnë të jemi më shumë krenarë. Dhe ndërsa grekët, për shembull, na vendosin kufirin, jo vetëm imagjinar, në Shkumbin, dhe këtë ua trashëgojnë brezave, pavarësisht se shifrat tregojnë 2007, sa nacionalistë mbetet të jemi? Sa dimë ne se Aleksandri i Madh ishte ilir, apo edhe vetë Pirrua i Epirit. Dhe nëse ata më pas folën një tjetër gjuhë, pse nuk tentojmë të përvetësojmë atë pjesë që na takon? Por ky le të mbetet një ilustrim. Vonë nuk është kurrë. Këtë filozofi sjell edhe historiani gjerman Aleksandre Lambert në intervistën e mëposhtme. Fe. De.


*Dr. Aleksandre Lambert me që ju i njihni problemet e vendeve të Evropës Juglidore, sidomos shqiptarët, a mund t’u flitni lexuesve tanë, por edhe botës, në këtë 95 vjetor të Shpalljes së Pavarësisë së Shqipërisë se si i njihni ju shqiptarët?
*
Përballë tendencës së përgjithshme të shtypit dhe mediave të tjera ndërkombëtare, pjesërisht të ndikuara nga propaganda serbe dhe greke si dhe nga gjithë ata që i mbështesin, duke folur keq për shqiptarët – dhe duke qenë se bashkësia ndërkombëtare bën pyetjen për të ardhmen e këtij populli në Evropën Juglindore, unë mendoj se është koha që të paraqitet ky popull në një mënyrë objektive, konstruktive, dhe pse jo edhe të drejtë.

Më lejoni t’ju them që në fillim se unë nuk mendoj se shqiptarët janë engjëj dhe popuj të tjerë duke përfshirë edhe Serbët të jenë të tillë. Unë do t’ju flas për faktin se me përhapjen e klisheve, këtyre ideve të rreme shumë herë të përsëritura me fyerje kundër shqiptarëve, askush nuk do mund t’u ndërrojë bindjen shqiptarëve për dinjitetin e tyre të shquar as edhe për identitetin e tyre kombëtar, për të cilin ata kanë të drejtë të jenë krenar. Me fjalë të tjera të flasish qëllimisht keq për dikë dhe pa argumente tregon se kemi të bëjmë me një vogëlsi shpirtërore që mbulon me turp atë që shpif,

sidomos kur nuk ia njeh, por edhe më keq kur ia mohon vlerat një populli.



*Çfarë mund të na thoni për zhvillimin e ngjarjeve në vendet e Ballkanit pas përmbysjes së regjimeve komuniste, sidomos për ato lidhur me shqiptarët, ?*

Pas luftës së ftohtë Evropa dy herë nuk ka qenë në gjendje të ndalojë genocidet dhe «spastrimet etnike» në Kontinentin e vet. Po të mos kishin ndërhyrë më në fund Shtetet e Bashkuara për të ndaluar masakrat në Bosnje dhe në Kosovë, asgjë nuk do ta kishte ndaluar regjimin e Milosheviçit të çonte deri në fund genocidin e tij të bërë

kundër popullsive myslimane në Ballkan. Duhet pranuar se Evropa ka disa vështirësi në punën për të integruar në mënyrë të drejtë komunitetet e veta myslimane. Gjithashtu mund të supozojmë se po të

kishin qenë të krishterë 8 mijë burrat dhe djemtë që u masakruan në Srebrenicë, Mladiçi dhe Karaxhiçi nuk do t’i kishin shpëtuar proceseve të tyre për një kohë kaq të gjatë. Nga ana tjetër duhet të

jemi të ndërgjegjshëm se afiliacionet fetare dhe konfesionale të shqiptarëve nuk kanë qenë shumë të rëndësishme për ta, as edhe qenësore në përcaktimin e identitetin të tyre kombëtar. Në fakt Gjergj Kastrioti Skëndërbeu, Hero i tyre kombëtar, ishte katolik kur ai luftonte kundër otomanëve për 25 vjet rrjesht duke mbrojtur lirinë e Shqipërisë dhe duke penguar ushtritë otomane të mbërrinin deri në

Vatikan. Nuk është një gjë e rastit që shumë Papë atë e kanë nderuar me emrin « Kampion i Kristianizmit ». Kurse Volteri ka shkruar për të

: « Po të kishze qenë në krye të Perandorisë Bizantine, Gjergj Kastrioti Skenderbeu, Konstantinopoli nuk do të kishte rënë në duart e Otomanëve », që në atë kohë përfaqësonin Perandorinë më të fuqishme të botës. Edhe Napoleon Bonaparti e ka vlerësuar Skëndërbeun si një

nga katër «Gjeneralët» më të mëdhenj të Historisë. E vërteta është se shqiptarët po ta kishin konsideruar fenë islame dhe çdo fe tjetër më të rëndësishme se identitetin kombëtar nuk do ta kishin bërë Skëndërbeun, Hero të tyre kombëtar.


*
Si e shpjegoni ju çështjen e kthimit të shumicës së shqiptarëve në fenë muslimane dhe mendimin e ndokujt që e konsideron këte fakt si negacion për hyrjen e Shqiptarëve në Evrope ?*

Unë mendoj se Evropa duhet të jetë krenare që të ketë në gjirin e saj kombin shqiptar, i cili duhet vlerësuar si shumë tolerant. Për shqiptarët çfarëdo që të jesh mysliman, ortodoks, katolik, por edhe

ate, je po aq shqiptar dhe po aq i respektuar sa gjithë të tjerët. Eshtë e vërtetë se gjatë pushtimit otoman shumë shqiptarë u kthyen në

mysliman. Por e vërteta është se kryengritjet më të shumta kundra Perandorisë Otomane janë bërë më tepër nga shqiptarët se sa nga popujt e tjerë të krishterë. Përkundrazi, ndërrimi i fesë për

shqiptarët ka qenë një mjet për të ruajtur identitetin e tyre kombëtar, dhe ata e kanë ruajtur këtë identitet për një kohë shumë të gjatë. Shumë kohë përpara ardhjes së qytetërimit sllav në Evropën Perëndimore dhe shumë përpara ardhjes së serbëve në Ballkan (ata erdhën në shekullin e VII – të pas krishtit). Shqiptarët kishin një qytetërim të tyre në juglindje të Evropës dhe e kanë ruajtur kulturën e tyre gjatë shekujve edhe pse jane ndodhur midis dy kulturave më të rëndësishme të Evropës të asja kohe, greke dhe romake .Dhe kjo është një provë që flet në të mirë të shqiptarëve, po të kemi parasysh se në të njëjtën kohë shumë popuj të tjerë të Evropës u romanizuan, u

gjermanizuan, dhe u sllavizuan. Te shqiptarët ky fenomen asimilimi ndodhi vetëm te popullsia ortodokse e atyre krahinave kufitare që

jetonin afër serbëve dhe grekëve. Ata nuk i qëndruan presionit fetar të drejtuar nga kisha ortodokse që është e njohur shumë mirë në

histori për çështje asimilimi. Ata e humbën identitetin e tyre kombëtar për t’u bërë grekë, serbë e malazezë vetëm për të ruajtur fenë ortodokse. Shqiptarët katolikë e kanë patur më të lehtë ta ruajnë identitetin e tyre shqiptar, sigurisht nga mbështetja e fuqishme e Vatikanit. Shqiptarët që u konvertuan në myslimanë e patën më të lehtë ruajtjen e identitetit kombëtar shqiptar se feja muslimane ishte feja zyrtare e pushtuesit. Një meritë e tyre është fakti se ata morën vetëm kulturën osmane, dhe nuk u asimiluan prej tyre siç mund të ketë ndodhur me popuj të tjerë në Perandorinë otomane, të cilët humbën edhe gjuhën. E vërteta është se shqiptarët e konvertuar në fenë islame, u sollën gjithmonë si vëllezër me shqiptarët ortodoksë e katolikë, duke ndihmuar këta të fundit në zgjidhjen e drejtë të shumë problemeve me administratën turke.


*
Pasi sqaruam çështjen e konvertimit fetar të shqiptarëve në Mesjetë, çfarë mund të na thoni ju për ilirët paraardhësit e shqiptarëve të sotëm ose më mirë si i njihni ju shqiptarët e Lashtësis ?*

Ilirët, paraardhës dhe stërgjyshër të shqiptarëve janë regjistruar nga historia në Evropën Juglindore të paktën po aq herët sa edhe grekët. Ata janë unikë në Evropë, sepse prania e tyre në këtë zonë

ngjitet të paktën deri në periudhën neolitike, siç e dëshmojnë arkeologjia, antropologjia, dhe vazhdimësia kulturore dhe etnolinguistike. Grekët dhe shqiptarët kanë të përbashkët faktin se

kanë gjuhë indoeuropiane që dallohen nga gjuhët e tjera indoeuropiane ashtu sikurse edhe armenishtja. Studimet e gjysmës së dytë të shekullit XX, provojnë se shqipja është gjuha më e vjetër

indoeuropiane. Gjuha shqipe ndryshe nga greqishtja dhe armenishtja e sanskritishtja në shkrimin e saj përdor alfabetin latin, dhe shqiptohet ashtu sikurse shkruhet. Po të hyjmë në historinë e

lashtësisë ne mund të gjejmë se Aleksandri i Madh i biri i Olimpias, epirote – ilire, kishte si gjuhë amëtare ilirishten. Greqishten atij ia mësoi Aristoteli. Shumë e përhapur është në botën e sotme shprehja «Një fitore si e Pirros». Dhe kjo shprehje të kujton fitoren e famshme që Pirroja pati kur mundi romakët në Askulum në vitin 279 përpara krishtit. Plutarku e ka vlerësuar Pirron si strategun më të madh të lashtësisë. Kjo betejë që humbën romakët mbeti në histori edhe si beteja që karakterizon fillimin e ngjitjes së tyre, kurse për

Epirotët dhe për Pirron kjo betejë u shënua si pika e dekadencës së tyre. Bota e ka konsideruar Pirron si grek, edhe pse ai e mësoi greqishten në moshën 12 vjeçare në Aleksandri ku vazhdonte edukatën e

tij princore. Eshtë e vërtetë se romakët i mundën ilirët pas luftërash dhe kryengritjesh që zgjatën me shekuj. Konsulli romak Paul Emili nuk mundi të nënshtrojë ilirianët edhe pasi ai rrafshoi për tokë më se 70 qytete të tyre dhe dërgoi në Romë si skllevër 150. 000 epirotë – ilirë me në krye mbretin e tyre Genc. Sipas historianit romak Suetona kryengritja e ilirëve në vitet 6 dhe 9 pas Krishtit ishte më e tmerrshmja nga të gjitha luftërat që Roma ka bërë në botën e jashtme pas luftërave Punike. Roma nuk arriti t’i asimilojë ilirët. Përkundrazi janë me dhjetëra perandorët që Iliria i dha Romës, sidomos kur Perandoria romake filloi të bjerë. Midis perandorëve më të famshëm le të përmendim Konstantinin e Madh që lindi në Kosovë. Qe Konstantini i Madh ai që u rreshtua vendosmërisht në anën e Kishës Kristiane me Ediktin e Milanos të vitit 313 i cili u garantoi të

krishterëve një tolerancë që ishte e barabartë me njohjen e kristianizmit si fe e shtetit. Sundimi i Konstantinit të I – rë shkëlqeu me ndërtimin e monumenteve kristiane prej të cilëve po përmend Vatikanin. Edhe Perandori Justiniani i I – rë ishte ilir. Ai la si trashëgimi të lavdishme veprën e tij legjislative Kodi i Justinianit që ka mbetur edhe sot e kësaj dite themeli i të drejtës civile moderne. Përkthyesi i parë i Biblës në gjuhën latine ka qenë iiliriani Shën Hieronim. Kompozitori edhe Himni kristian «Laudamus …» me përdorim edhe sot e kësaj dite është vepër e kompozitorit Niket

Dardani, edhe ai ilirian nga Kosova. Duhet të pranojmë se IIirët në Evropë kanë qenë një nga popujt e parë që u kristianizuan, kjo vërtetohet edhe nga Bibla. Kur Shën Pavli, shkoi në Iliri për të kristianizuar ilirët, ai gjeti në Durrës një kishë kristiane.



*A mud të na thoni diçka lidhur me shqiptarët që lanë gjurmë në historinë e Evropës gjatë Mesjetës , duke na e konkretizuar këtë dhe me emra?*

Në Mesjetë shqiptarët i kanë dhënë udhëheqësa botës, udhëheqësa laikë ose fetarë dhe personalitete kulturore që i kalojnë kufijtë e

Evropës. Disa Papë kanë qenë shqiptarë për shembull, - Klementi i XI – të më i dalluari prej tyre. Por shqiptarët kanë qenë në krye të feve me rëndësi botërore si në krye të fesë ortodokse ashtu edhe të asaj muslimane. Në histori gjejmë udhëheqës të shquar shqiptarë në shumë vende të Evropës, madje edhe prej atyre që ngandonjëherë kanë përcaktuar fatin e shumë betejave historike ( në vitin 1515 qe Merkur Bua me kalorësinë e lehtë të Venedikut e përbërë e gjithë nga shqiptarë që përcaktoi fitoren e betejës së Marinjanit, që historia e emëroi beteja e gjigandëve dhe jo Françesku i I-rë, i Francës 19 vjeç që ato dy dite beteje mësoi se si luftohet). Shqiptarët i kanë dhënë shumë kryeministra dhe gjeneralë të shquar

Perandorisë Otomane (vetëm familja Qyprili i dha 5 kryeministra Perandorisë). Shqiptarët i kanë dhënë shumë heronj të pavarësisë greke prej të cilëve po përmend Kundurjotis, Marco Boçari, Kanaris,

Kolokotroni, Karaiskaqis, Bubulina. Që ishin në udhëheqje të revolucionit grek, prej të cilëve edhe disa kryeministra të shtetit të ri të pavarur grek. Rumania gjithashtu ka pasur një familje princore me origjinë shqiptare (Aleksandër dhe Vladimir Gjika si dhe princesha Eleonora e njohur me emrin Dora Distria). Fraçesko Crispi, shok i Garibaldit, Kavurit e Macinit që ka qenë një kryeministër i

madh Italisë, ishte me origjinë shqiptare. Piktorë si Carpacci, Albani, etj, humanisti Leonic Tome, profesori i Kopernikut, dhe shumë personalitete shqiptare janë nderuar nga historia e Italisë.

Muhamet Aliu, reformatori i Egjiptit Modern, që historia franceze e ka quajtur “ Napoleon i Lindjes së Afërt ” qe shqiptari që themeloi dinastinë mbretërore të Egjiptit që mbretëroi gati 150 vjet.

Arkitekti i “Taxhmahallit“ në Agra të Indisë kryevepra e arkitekturës islamike, ishte vepër e një shqiptari ashtu sikurse edhe ”Xhamia Blu“ e shumë xhami të rëndësishme të Stambollit. Dhe më në

fund Heroi Kombëtar i shqiptarëve Gjergj Kastrioti Skënderbeu, një shembull gati universal i luftëtarit të lirisë, i nderuar në botën

mbarë me përmendore jo vetëm në Tiranë, Prishtinë e Shkup, po gjithashtu në Romë, Bruksel, Gjenevë, Detroit, Buenos Aires. Të tjera përmendore për Skënderbeun janë projektuar të ngrihen në Londër,

Varshavë, Melburn, Manila, etj. Kur shqiptarët kanë kontribuar kaq shumë për qytetërimin e njerëzimit, përse pak njerëz në botë janë të ndërgjegjshëm për këtë përkundrazi shumë as nuk kanë dashur ta pranojnë këtë realitet? Duhet thënë se një gjë e tillë shpjegohet edhe nga izolimi relativ jo pa qëllim i shqiptarëve nga komuniteti ndërkombëtar, dhe në mënyrë të veçantë nga ai evropian, që nga Kongresi i Berlinit e këtej (1878). Në të vërtetë pas mundjes së turqve në luftën ruso – turke,

shtypi ndërkombëtar filloi punën për të injoruar shqiptarët duke i ndërruar emrin gadishullit të dikurshëm të Ilirisë të banuar që nga kohët parahistorike dhe deri në ditët e sotme nga ilirianët – shqiptarët. Atë e pagëzuan me emrin e ri që ka edhe sot, Gadishulli i Ballkanit, vetëm duke u nisur nga vargu i maleve Ballkan. Përse iu

vërsulën shqiptarëve ? Pjesa më e madhe e diplomacisë konservatore europiane ka përdorur termin pexhoratif “turq“ për t’i cilësuar si

turq të gjitha komunitetet myslimane në Ballkan, edhe pse shumica prej tyre nuk janë aspak turq. Evropa ka mbështetur dhe ka zmadhuar tokat e Greqisë, të Serbisë, dhe të Malit të Zi, në kurriz të shqiptarëve. Asnjëra nga fuqitë e mëdha eropiane nuk e ka mbështetur çështjen shqiptare kur shqiptarët krijuan Lidhjen e Prizrenit për të

mbrojtur çështjen e tyre të drejtë kundër vendimeve të Kongresit të Berlinit. Ata u lanë në baltë nga të gjithë.


*
A mund të na flitni për shqiptarët pas Kongresit të Berlinit dhe Lidhjes së Prizrenit deri në Pavarësi ?*

Duhet pranuar se krijimi i shtetit shqiptar është relativisht i vonshëm. Që nga dalja në arenën ndërkombëtare të çështjes shqiptare në saj të Lidhjes së Prizrenit, shqiptarët nuk kanë pushuar së luftuari për autonominë e tyre politike. Vetëm në vitin 1912 gjatë luftës së I – rë ballkanike, shqiptarët arritën të shpallin pavarësinë e tyre. Në vitin 1913 Konferenca Ndërkombëtare e Ambasadorëve në Londër e ka njohur pavarësinë e Shqipërisë dhe në një fare mënyre kufijtë e saj. Sigurisht duke paguar shumë shtrenjtë këtë pavarësi shqiptarët me gjysmën e territoreve të populluara nga shqiptarë që diplomacia botërore ia dhuroi serbëve, grekëve dhe malazezëve. Dhe që nga kjo kohë bota filloi të përdorë shprehjen “Shqipëri e Madhe“, duke i paraqitur keq shqiptarët dhe duke

dekurajuar çdo dëshirë të tyre që të formojnë në mënyrë të ligjshme shtetin komb shqiptar. Ja që dhe padrejtësia historike ndaj shqiptarëve që përgatiti një përmbysje të vërtetë në Ballkan duke e cilësuar këtë të fundit “depo baruti” ).

Si e njihni ju Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët pas shpalljes së Pavarësisë kombëtare, dhe çfarë ndodhi me ta deri në mbarimin e Luftës së Parë botërore?

Në vitin 1912 Shqipëria e pavarur shpallet shtet asnjanës. E vërteta është se që nga pavarësia dhe në vitet që erdhën dhe gjatë gjithë shekullit të XX – të, Shqipëria, shteti më i vogël i Evropës ka vuajtur agresione dhe pushtime të huaja më shumë se çdo shtet tjetër evropian. Për shqiptarë shekulli i XX-të filloi me ekspeditat ushtarake dënuese të Turqisë që shkatërruar vendin për t’i nënshtruar

shqiptarët kryengritësa kundër pushtimit turk, në emër të vendosjes së rendit perandorak. Pastaj gjatë Luftës së I – rë Ballkanike, të gjitha palët ndërluftuese të këtij konflikti, Serbia, Mali i Zi,

Bullgaria dhe Greqia, në emër të luftës kundër Turqisë pushtuan toka shqiptare dhe luftën e bënë po në territore të banuara nga shqiptarë, duke dhunuar në këtë mënyrë asnjëanësinë e Shqipërisë. Gjatë luftës së II –të ballkanike (1913) kur Serbia dhe Greqia u lidhën për të luftuar kundër Bullgarisë, shtetet ndërluftuese zhvilluan luftime

edhe në toka të banuara nga shqiptarë.

Edhe para shpërthimit të Luftës së I – rë Botërore, Greqia pushtoi Shqipërinë e Jugut, ku bëri një genocid të vërtetë duke djegur 400 fshatra me popullsi shqiptare – myslimane. Në shembullin e genocidit që kishin bënë serbët kundër shqitarëve në vitin 1912 e 1213. Serbia pushtoi përsëri Shqipërinë e Veriut (1915) kur serbët ishin në luftë kundër ushtrisë austro – hungareze. Merrni me mend Shqipërinë e Veriut që u bë prapë fushë lufte. Dhe sikur kjo të mos mjaftonte, italianët filluan pushtimin e tokave të Shqipërisë Jugperëndimore (1915). Edhe francezët dërguan ushtritë e tyre për

të pushtuar Shqipërinë Juglindore në vitin 1915. Ja se si Evropianët e kanë trajtuar një shtet sovran dhe asnjanës të vetë Evropës.


*
Ku mbaroi Lufta e Parë botërore çfarë ndodhi me Shqipërinë dhe Shqiptarët?*

Me mbarimin e Luftës së I – rë botërore, fuqitë e mëdha ndërluftuese fituese ose të mundura u tërhoqën nga Shqipëria, por ushtria italiane, ajo greke dhe ajo serbe, mbetën përsëri në territorin e shtetit shqiptar asnjanës. Në vitin 1920, në Kongresin e Lushnjës patriotët shqiptarë zgjodhën Qeverinë e re me kryeqytet Tiranën dhe ndihmuan

kryengritjen popullore kombëtare shqiptare e cila synonte të çlironte krejtësisht vendin nga forcat e huaja pushtuese. Populli kryengritës bëri “ Luftën e Vlorës” duke hedhur në det divizionet italiane nga Shqipëria. Një luftë e drejtë kjo, por gjithmonë ishte një luftë në territorin e Shqipërisë me të gjitha rrethanat shkatërrimtare. Kjo luftë e ngriti prestigjin kombëtar të shqiptarëve. Kështu më 17 dhjetor 1920, Shqipëria u pranua si anëtare e Lidhjeve së Kombeve e sapo krijuar në Gjenevë. Dhe më në fund si Grekët, dhe Serbët, u detyruan të largohen nga Shqipëria, këtë here nën presionin e Lidhjes së Kombeve. Sigurisht pasi Traktati i Paqes së Versajës e sanksionoi këtë radhë sakatimin e Shqipërisë duke u lënë jashtë kufijve shtetërorë më se gjysmën e territoreve të

banuara nga Shqiptarë. Një gabim i rëndë ky i diplomacisë evropiane, që dëmtoi shumë vetëm shqiptarët. Por më në fund edhe provoi se pa

zgjidhjen e çështjes shqiptare nuk mund të ketë paqë e siguri në Ballkan. Këtë e ka më në fund të qartë diplomacia evropiane dhe botërore.


*
Po cili qe fati i Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve midis Luftës së Parë dhe të Dytë botërore?*

Shqipëria bëhet përsëri një vend i lire dhe i pavarur, duke jetuar të vetmen periudhë paqeje, atë të vitit 1921 – 1939 por jo pa probleme politike, ekonomike, dhe social – kulturore. Pas 5 shekujsh

pushtimi otoman Shqipëria arrin të shpallë republikën e saj dhe mbretërinë e saj me në krye Mbretin Zogu i I – rë.



Cili është qëndrimi i Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve kundër agresionit fashist Italian dhe gjatë Luftës së Dytë botërore?

Në Prill të vitit 1939 re të zeza i afrohen përsëri Shqipërisë kur ky shtet që nuk ka sulmuar kurrë një vend tjetër, u sulmua dhe u pushtua nga Italia fashiste, por jo pa i bërë një qëndresë të armatosur asaj fuqie të madhe. U derdh gjak në Shqipëri për mbrojtjen e pavarësisë, në vigjiljen e shpalljes së Luftës së II - të Botërore, pasi që dy shtete me emër të mirë evropian iu dorëzuan Gjermanisë naziste pa shkrepur asnjë pushkë. Në shtator të vitit 1939, kur shpërtheu lufta e II – Botërore, Shqipëria asnjanëse, por e pushtuar shërbeu sërish si fushë lufte kur ajo nuk i kishte

deklaruar luftë asnjë shteti tjetër. Në vitin 1940 pas agresionit të ushtrisë fashiste italiane kundër Greqisë, historia e deshi që grekët që mbrojtën vendin e tyre kundër italianëve zhvilluan luftimet më të shumta në tokën e Shqipërisë së Jugut. Në vitin 1941 ushtria jugosllave në luftë për mbrojtje kundër agresionit fashist italian pati si fushë lufte territore të banuara nga shqiptarë. Ushtritë

hitleriane pushtuan gati gjithë Ballkanin, dhe kur Italia kapitulloi dhe iu dorëzua aleatëve ( 1943 ) atëhere Gjermania naziste zëvendësoi Italinë fashiste duke pushtuar ushtarakisht Shqipërinë.

Pas gjithë sa na thatë del se mbi shqiptarët kanë rënë të gjitha pasojat e konflikteve ushtarake që kanë ndodhur në Evrope gjatë shekulli XX-të.

Nuk ka asnjë dyshim. Le të dale një historian për të kundërshtuar të vërtetën tragjike shqiptare duke na treguar një popull a shtet tjetër në Evropë që të ketë pësuar më shumë pushtime dhe më shumë luftëra të zhvilluara në territorin e tij se Shqiptarët asnjanës e për më tepër që nga çdo konflikt të kenë dale jo vetëm pa asnjë përfitim, por me humbjet që bota u ka shkaktuar atyre. Dhe si për ironi të hidhur të fatit, fatkeqësia, por edhe fatmirësia e deshi që shqiptarët të dilnin me rezultate më të mira, për here të pare në historinë e tyre moderne, nga lufta e fundit që u zhvillua në Evropë në shekullin e XX-të, po në territorin e shqitarëve, Lufta e ”përbotshme“ e Kosovës. Ajo preku por edhe shpërbleu vetëm shqiptarët. A është e drejtë që pas gjithë këtyre luftërave të zhvilluara në territoret shqiptare gjatë shekullit 20-të, shekulli që u karakterizua me përparimet më të mëdha në historinë e njerëzimit duke sjellur dhe përmirësimin dhe ngritjen e mirëqenies materiale e

kulturore të të gjithë popujve të botës të ketë akoma njerëz, të cilët qëllimisht të mos duan të kuptojnë se pse Shqipëria mbeti shteti më i varfër i Evropës!



*Po vetë shqiptarët që kanë vuajtur kaq shumë nga luftërat që shtetet e tjerë kanë zhvilluar padrejtësisht në territoret e tyre a kanë bërë ata vetë luftëra gjatë shekullit XX-të ? Dhe përse ?*

Po, shqiptarët kanë bërë vetëm luftëra për çlirim kombëtar dhe për mbrojtjen e pavarësisë së tyre, sigurisht në një masë që i përgjigjet atyre si shteti më i vogël i Evropës edhe pse i provuar historikisht si më i vjetri . Ata vetë kanë organizuar vetëm luftëra për çlirim dhe jo luftëra për të pushtuar vende të tjera. Kështu në shembullin e luftës së Vlorës ata organizuan luftën e çlirimit kombëtar pa pasur asnjë ndihmë të huaj. Shqiptarët bënë Luftën e tyre për mbrojtjen e

integritetit tokësor nga sulmi i Italisë fashiste. Dhe gjatë luftës së Dytë botërore edhe pse pati në Shqipëri nje rezistencë popullore nacionaliste kunës pushtuesit italian e gjerman, atje u bë një luftë e organizuar kundër pushtuesit për çlirim kombëtar nga zgjedha nazi-fashite. Eshtë e vërtetë që kjo Luftë u organizua dhe u drejtua nga komunistët, të cilët në fillim të luftës përfaqësonin vetëm disa qindra vetë. Populli shqiptar i etur për liri, të rinjtë e sidomos rinia studentore, madje dhe nga familje të pasura pse jo dhe nacionalista me emër ndoqën komunistët, pa e ditur se disa prej udhëheqjes së tyre ishin të drejtuar në mënyrë të fshehtë nga komunistë jugosllavë. Këta të fundit nuk ishin aspak të interesuar për bashkimin e të gjitha forcave kombëtare në luftën për çlirim. Ata bënë të dështojnë të gjitha përpjekjet e patriotëve shqiptarë për një demokratizim të luftës kombëtare për çlirim. Po të njëjtën gjë komunistët jugosllavë e kishin bërë në vendin e tyre. Kjo strategji e

huaj e importuar nga komunistët shqiptarë, në krye të të cilëve doli diktatori i ardhshëm Enver Hoxha, pati pasoja fatale, shumë të këqia për kombin shqiptar dhe për të ardhmen e Shqipërisë. Historia provoi se në Shqipëri erdhi në fuqi regjimi komunist më i egër që Evropa ka pare në historinë e vet. Duhet të pranojmë se shqiptarët e kanë

organizuar mirë luftën e tyre për çlirim, gjë që u provua nga fakti se gjatë luftës së dytë botërore kur luftëtarët shqiptarë u konsideruan shokë lufte nga luftëtarët e aleancës ushtarake anglo –

sovieto – amerikane. Shqiptarët krijuan brigadat e tyre partizane, divizionet e tyre dhe korparmatat e tyre, të përbëra nga burra dhe gra vullnetarë. Ata e çliruan vendin e tyre nën sundimin nazist pa

ndihmën e drejtpërdrejtë të ushtrive aleate, britanike, ruse ose amerikane. Sigurisht çlirimi u favorizua nga gjendja ushtarake e ushtrive naziste që tërhiqeshin nga Ballkani në fund të vitit 1944,

nën presionin e të gjitha fronteve të tjera të luftës në Evropë.



Ka në botë qarqe të interesuara, sidomos hebrenjtë e botës që shprehin mirënjohjen e tyre ndaj popullit shqiptar që shpëtoi nga vdekja e sigurt të gjithë hebrenjtë gjatë pushtimit nazi-fashist. Duhet t’u njohim shqiptarëve se ata në të gjitha rrethanat, sidomos gjatë pushtimit nazi – fashist arritën të mbronin hebrenjtë e tyre nga pushtuesi, por edhe të gjithë hebrenjtë që erdhën nga Evropa për t’u strehuar në Shqipëri, ku të gjithë shpëtuan gjallë, pa asnjë përjashtim. Dhe për të qenë të drejtë duhet t’u njohim shqiptarëve se gjatë pushtimit nazist edhe disa funksionarë të administrates shqiptare u shpëtuan jetën qindra hebrenjëve. Ja një nga vendet shumë të rralla të Evropës, madje i vetmi, që ka mbrojtur me të vërtetë hebrenjtë nga internimi dhe asgjësimi në kampet e përqëndrimit nazist.


*
Shqipëria u çlirua. Lufta e Dytë botërore mori fund. Po çfarë u bë me Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët?*

Në mbarim të luftës së dytë botërore aleatët e perëndimit u kujdesën shumë për të mos lejuar që në Greqi të fitonin komunistët dhe ajo të mbetej në kampin komunist. Greqia mbeti me Perëndimin. Por

Shqipërinë aleatët ia lanë bllokut të lindjes edhe pse e dinin mirë se shqiptarët si edhe grekët nuk bënin pjesë në popujt “sllavë”, dhe ç’është më e keqja ata e dinin se një pjesë e mirë e popullit

shqiptar nuk ishin me komunistët. Ata e njihnin mirë këtë realitet. Dhe ja fati i popullit shqiptar kur ai iu la bllokut të lindje për të provuar kështu të gjitha tmerret e sistemit komunist. Si fillim diktatura komuniste e Enver Hoxhës bëri një politikë të jashtme shumë të keqe, duke u prishur në mënyrë të prerë me aleatët perëndimorë të

Lufës, anglezët dhe amerikanët. Një prishje tjetër aleance ndodhi kur në vitin 1948 u prenë marrëdhënieve diplomatike me Jugosllavinë e Titos. Pastaj i erdhi radha prishjes me Moskën në vitin 1961. Dhe më ne fund me Kinën komuniste në vitin 1978. Sigurisht diktatori Enver Hoxha asgjësoi dhe zhduku fizikisht pjesën më të madhe të shokëve të afërt të luftës duke vazhduar deri në fund të jetës së tij luftën e klasave të ushtruar kundër një populli të tërë. Ai nuk kërkoi të bënte aleanca strategjike, por preferoi të ndërtojë 700 000 bunkere në të gjithë vendin. Enver Hoxha nuk pranoi asnjë ndihmë të perëndimit “kapitalist”, madje as edhe ndihmën e Kryqit të Kuq ndërkombëtar të destinuar për të dëmtuarit nga tërmetet dhe fatkeqësi të tjera natyrore. Kjo ka ndodhur në të njëjtën kohë që drejt Jugosllavisë shkonin miliarda

dollarë me vlerën e asaj kohe prej të cilave vetëm një pjesë shumë e vogël caktohej për shqiptarët e Kosovës. Qeveria Jugosllave në vend që t’u jepte shqiptarëve të Kosovës mundësi pune dhe vende në

administratë e kulturë, ajo parapëlqente t’i punësonte jashtë shtetit si emigrantë. Po t’ju japim si shembull Zvicrën mund t’ju themi se në

Zvicër kanë emigruar më shume shqiptarë nga ish Jugosllavia se në asnje vend tjetër të botës po të merret në përjetim me popullsinë dhe territorin që ka ky shtet relativisht i vogël i Evropës. Me këtë

rast më lejoni të bëj konstatimin se Titoja me anë të emigracionit bëri një spastrim etnik të shqiptarëve të Kosovës nga Jugosllavia.


*
Po pas vdekjes së Enver Hoxha çfarë mund të na thoni për shqiptarët?*

Me vdekjen e diktatorit shqiptar Enver Hoxha, në vitin 1985, Shqipëria mund të quhej ekonomikisht e vdekur nga politika izolacioniste që bëri regjimi. Megjithatë Shqipëria dhe shqiptarët, në vitin 1992, pas përmbysjes së regjimit komunist në Shqipëri,

filuan të hyjnë më në fund në rrugën e pluralizmit demokratik që po bën demokratizimin e vendit në mënyrë të ngadalshme, një specifikë kjo shqiptare.

Duhet thënë për Shqipërinë dhe shqiptarët se me gjithë mungesën e madhe të mjeteve ajo ka ndihmuar me të vërtetë për ruajtjen e paqes dhe të stabilizimit në Ballkan. Mjafton të kujtosh kohën kur Milosheviçi në muajt Mars dhe Prill 1999, urdhëroi forcat ushtarake dhe paraushtarake serbe t’i sulen Kosovës për të përzënë të gjithë shqiptarët nga Kosova. Për pak javë 900. 000 refugjatë shqiptarë u detyruan të dilnin nga kufijtë e Kosovës, për në Shqipëri, Maqedoni,

Mal i Zi, dhe kudo në botë, ku ata u pritën ngrohtësisht nga familjet shqiptare sigurisht dhe nga shteti shqiptar kudo që vajtën. Mikpritja

tradicionale shqiptare bëri që genocidi që shkaktoi një katastrofë humanitare që nuk ishte parë kurrë në Europë, që nga Lufta e II – të Botërore, u zgjidh nga shqiptarët të cilët i hoqën të gjitha

shqetësimet Evropës. (Le të kujtojmë se çfarë ndodhi në Ruanda disa vjet para genocidit të Kosovës ku u masakruan brenda 100 ditëve, 900000 ruandezë). Le t’u njihet si meritë e refugjatëve shqiptarë të Kosovës viktima të genocidit serb të Milosheviçit kthimi i menjëhershëm në vendin e tyre të shkatërruar ku nuk i priste gjë tjetër veç shtëpive të rrafshuara dhe familjarë të masakruar që duhej të varroseshin dhe rivarroseshin. Le të shërbejë ky gjest i mire i kthimit në vatrat e veta si shëmbull për popujt e tjerë të botës. Ky qe patriotizmi i shqiptarëve që vërtetoi më së miri se shqiptarët nuk janë ikësa, siç e kishin bërë zakon mediat t’i quanin shqiptarët në Evropë.


*
A mund të na flitni për merita të tjera që i kanë nderuar shqiptarët, gjatë shekujve ?*

Një shembull i mire për këtë komb është fakti se gjatë historisë së tyre shqiptarët nuk kanë bërë kurrë një luftë civile midis tyre, por as edhe luftë fetare, kur dihet mire se historia e shumë popujve të tjerë të Evropës është e mbushur me luftëra fetare dhe civile.



*A kanë bërë shqiptarët në historinë e re luftëra pushtuese qoftë në aleanca, ose masakra kundër popujve të tjerë?*

Shqiptarët nuk kanë sulmuar asnjë komb tjetër dhe nuk kanë marrë pjesë në masakra. Eshtë e njohur se shqiptarët e kanë për turp të vrasin një armik që dorëzohet. Edhe gjatë luftës së Dytë Botërore,

pas kapitullimit të Italisë fashiste (1943) shqiptarët me traditën e tyre të mikëpritjes strehuan ushtrinë italiane, edhe pse një ushtri

fashiste dikur pushtuese kishte vrarë, djegur e shkretuar vendin. Ata e prishën realizimin e planit nazist gjerman për internimin në Gjermani të ushtrisë italiane. Shqiptarët fill mbas luftës së II – të botërore i riatdhesuan të gjithë ushtarët italianë. Për të vlerësuar fisnikërinë dhe vlerën e ketij qëndrimi tepër humanitar ndaj ushtrisë dhe populli italian në atë epokë historike, mjafton të kujtojmë se mijëra ushtarakë italianë pas kapitullimi të Italisë (1943) u masakruan nga nazistët në ishullin grek të Qefalonisë.



*Ju si historian a vini re se shqiptarëve nuk u janë shpërblyer të mirat që u kanë bërë të tjerëve?*

Edhe kjo është një e vërtetë, të cilën po ju a ilustroj me një shembull historik të jetuar nga ne të gjithë në sajë të informimit direkt nga televizioni botëror. Kështu, për ironi të fatit, gjysmë shekulli më vonë nga shpëtimi i ushtrisë italiane nga shqiptarët në kohën e luftës, qeveria italiane harroi gjestin fisnik të tyre. Në fakt Qeveria italiane në vitin 1991, i priti shumë keq 15 000 refugjatët e eksodit shqiptar duke i mbyllur për disa ditë në stadiumin e Barit në atë vapë gushti, duke u hedhur ushqimet dhe ujin me helikopter nga qielli. Ky qëndrim nuk i përgjigjej sjelljes plot mirëkuptim të popullit Italian po në atë kohë, i cili me iniciativën e vet u hapi dyert refugjatëve shqiptarë fatkeq, edhe pse koha provoi se ndonjëri prej tyre nuk e meritoi atë trajtim të

mirë. E vërteta është se shqiptarët pas gjysmë shekulli dilnin për herë të parë nga vend i tyre, ku nuk kishin asnjë të drejtë emigrimi. Për fat të keq një tjetër plagë iu hap popullit shqiptar

nga një pjesë e të rinjve që nuk kishin asgjë për të humbur duke lënë vendin e tyre, përveç prangave të diktaturës komuniste. Qe pikërisht ky kontingjent refugjatësh që u prit me krahë të hapura dhe u manipulua nga mafia, duke u përfshirë në trafik droge dhe prostitucioni, gjëra këto që ata nuk i kishin njohur aspak në vendin e tyre.


*
A jeni optimist për shqiptarët se një ditë ata do të ecin me të njëtin hap të ndonjë vendi të parparuar të Lindjes komuniste?*

Unë kam besim tek e ardhmja e shqiptarëve të Ballkanit. Eshtë një nga popujt më të rinj të Evropës, me një moshë mesatare prej 27 vjeç.

Shqiptarët kanë mundësi të mëdha në vendin e tyre për zhvillimin e bujqësisë, shfrytëzimin racional të pyjeve, rritjen e blegtorisë, peshkimin. Në territoret e tyre ka rezerva kromi, bakri, boksiti,

qymyri, rezerva hidro – energjie etj. Në Shqipëri mund të zhvillohet shumë mirë turizmi në zonat malore, por edhe në 440 kilometra bregdet gati të virgjër të detit Adriatik dhe të detit Jon, deri diku në qendër të Evropës, në 41 gradë të gjerësisë veriore.Dhe shqiptarët nuk kanë mbetur në vend. Pas krizave që ata pësuan vihet re se brezi i ri i është futur ndertimit të vendit duke ndryshuar faqen e fshatrave dhe qyteteve kryesore me godina të një teknologjie që nuk ndryshon shumë nga ajo e vendeve të tjera evropiane. Të huajt i çmojnë hotelet, restorantet dhe baret pse jo dhe shërbimin e shqiptarëve të cilët nuk qëndrojnë më poshtë nga

çfarë ata gjejnë në vendet e tjera, qofshin me tradita shekullore në turizëm. Sigurisht në Shqipëri vihen re edhe raste ndërtimesh të egra, fryt i mungesës apo zbatimit të ligjshmërisë. Por dhe kjo ka shpjegimin e vet. Ekonomia nuk mund të presë, duhet të shkojë përpara. U takon legjislatorëve të nxjerrin ligjet dhe të kërkojnë që ato të zbatohen. Emigracioni i ri i shqiptarëve, pas shëmbjes së regjimeve komuniste në Ballkan, është një dukuri krejt e re me specifikën e vet në këtë etapë të historisë së tyre, le ta quajmë

këtë etapën e demokratizimit a të tranzicioit drejt sistemit ekonomik kapitalist me globalizim ose jo. Ajo që është specifike dhe masive te emigrantët e rinj shqiptarë është patriotizmi, dashuria e madhe per vendin e tyre, dhe çuditërisht krenaria e tyre atavike. Dhe nuk e e kanë pasur të lehtë ta ruajnë dhe ta manifestojnë atë krenari shqiptare, kur mediat e të gjitha vendeve kanë paraqitur si

shqiptarë, gjithmonë te publiku i tyre, vetëm ata mijëra të rinjë shqiptarë të hapërdarë nëpër Evropë që merren me veprimtari të jashtëligjshme.

Studiuesit kanë nxjerrë se emigrantët shqiptarë më shumë se emigrantë të popujve të tjerë jenë bërë një faktor me peshë jo vetëm për përmirësimin e jetës, por edhe të kulturës e sidomos të ekonomisë

së atdheut që ata lanë pas në kohën e eksodeve biblike… Sot duhet theksuar se brenda një viti ata dërgojnë në atdhe vetëm nëpërmjet insitucioneve bankare një miliard euro. Dhe kjo është pare me djersë që i dërgohet atdheut për ndihmë. Merreni me mend se sa mund të investojnë emigrantët kur shteti shqiptar të sigurojë investimet!


*
Ju keni punuar për një integrim të të huajve ne vendin tuaj. A mund të na thoni diçka për shqiptarët?*

Sot shumica e shqiptarëve janë integruar mirë në pjesën më të madhe të vendeve ku janë sistemuar. Ata kontribuojnë për begatinë ekonomike dhe kulturore të vendit mikpritës. Ata kanë hyrë me sukses në biznes por edhe në universitete, ku mund të gjesh profesora të rinj shqiptarë, si edhe poetë e shkrimtarë, madje edhe një kandidat për çmim “Nobel”, shkrimtari Ismail Kadare, i lexuar nga një publik i gjerë. Shqiptarët mund t’i gjesh artista në opera, në kinematografi, sportista të duartrokitur në stadiume dhe ringe boksi, etj. Ata

ndjekin shembullin e patriotëve të tyre në shumë fusha të jetës, si Nënë Tereza (çmim Nobel i Paqes – 1976 ) që e ka ndjerë veten e saj krenare për origjinën e saj shqiptare. Cmimi tjetër Nobel për

mjekësi (1998) Doktor Ferid Murat e ka ndjerë veten krenar për origjinën shqiptare. ashtu si edhe shefi i madh i orkestrës botërisht i njohur, Herbert Fon Karajan e përmedëte origjinën e tij shqiptare. Unë mendoj se emigrantët shqiptarë duke vazhduar të ecin në rrugën e mbarë që kujtoj se kanë nisur do të formojnë një ditë lobet e tyre në botë, ne shembullin e emigracioneve të popujve të tjerë. Duke njohur mentalitetin shqiptar u jujtoj atyre të veproijnë në shembullin e Skenderbeut, i vcili aarriti t’i bashkojë gjithë princërit shqitparë në Lidhjen e Lezhës kundër pushtuesit otoman vetëm duke u paraqitur te ata si i pari mdis të barabartëve (primus inter pares). Koha provoi se parësia i mbeti Skënderbeut.


*
A njihni ju vlera morale të popullit shqiptar që mund t’ia rekomandoni brezit të sotëm për të nisur rilindjen social-ekonomike me frymë kombëtare në përshtatje me kërkesat e kohës?
*
Mendoj se shqiptarët për të kaluar vështirësitë e sotme duhet të luftojnë korrupsionin shtetëror, një fenomen shoqëror ky që lulëzon edhe në vendet e tjera të Lindjes. Ata duhet të bazohen në mjetet e

ligjshme duke kërkuar një parlament në aktivitet dhe politikanë që respektojnë cilësinë e ligjeve dhe që janë të ndërgjegjshëm për përgjegjësinë që populli u ka besuar. Shqiptarët për ta marrur veten

duhet të kërkojnë forcën dhe frymëzimin te historia e kaluar e Atdheut të tyre. Në të vërtetë në takimet e para ndërkombëtare të “Memories së ndarë“ që u zhvilluan në Paris më 26 e 27 tetor të 2006, me delegatë nga 24 vende të botës, për të ndërtuar lidhje të forta për vlerat e përbashkëta, shumica e delegatëve deklaruan se rinia e botës këto 7 vjetët e fundit i është drejtuar patriotizmit. Sipas meje ky konstatim i drejtë dhe i bazuar duhet të kihet

parasysh edhe nga shqiptarët. Ata mund të gjejnë në historinë e tyre shumë shembuj patriotizmi të njohura ndërkombëtarisht. Në të vërtetë shqiptarët e jugperëndimit të Shqipërisë, pasardhës të epokës

Skënderbejane, në vitin 1571 u ngritën kundër sundimit osman të nxitur edhe nga Venediku. Por ky i fundit pas fitores së betejës detare të Lepantos nënshkroi paqen me Turqinë e i la në fatin e tyre

shqiptarët kryengritës. Mbrojtësit e kështjellës së Sopot – Borshit në jug të Shqipërisë, për të mos rënë të gjallë në dorë të Turqëve i vunë zjarrin depove të barutit barutit duke u hedhur në erë me 500 ushtarë turq (Contarini f.30). Ata bënë një vepër heroike për të cilën edhe vetë Evropa duhet të jetë krenare. Kjo sakrificë sublime është bëre nga shqiptarët në një kohë kur Franca dhe popuj të tjerë të botës po zhyteshin në një cikël të neveritshëm masakrash ”fetare“ midis qytetarëve të vet. Gati në të njëjtën kohë kanë ndodhur “Masakrat e Natës së Shën Bartolomeut“ në Paris. Vlen të permendet se ky vetflijim i luftëtarëve shqiptarë të Borshit për të ruajtur lirinë e tyre nuk ka qenë një rast i vetëm në historinë e këtij. Në të vërtetë në vitin 1826 në Misolong të Korintit shokët e luftës të shqiptarit Marko Boçari, një nga krerët kryesorë të luftës së pavarësisë greke i vunë zjarrin depove të barutit duke u hedhur në erë, jo pa marrë me vehte shumë armiq turq (Petit Robert 2). Në vitin 1862 Oso Kuka, personazh historik i bërë i pavdekshëm nga poeti kombëtar shqiptar at Gjergj Fishta, i vuri zjarrin depove të barutit duke u hedhur në erë për të mbrojtur tokat

shqiptare se sa t’i dorëzohej i gjallë armikut (Për sqarim po shtoj se dy toskët që përmend nëpër kolokiumet shkencore se u flijuan me Oso Kukën, ishin nga Borshi). Dhe për të mos ndërprerë listën e heronjve shqiptarë në të gjitha epokat historike unë po përmend heroin shqiptar të kohës sonë Adem Jashari, i cili në vigjiljen e luftës së Kosovës bashkë me 22 anëtarët e familjes së vet luftoi dhe

u vetë flijua për të mos lejuar që forcat e policisë dhe ushtrisë serbe të kalonin pragun e shtëpisë së tij. Nga këto katër gjeste heroike të bëra gjatë shekujve mund të kuptojmë se patriotizmi është një virtut i shqiptarëve të të gjitha trevave të Ballkanit, dhe kudo në botë. Jo më kot Garibaldi, hero i bashkimit të Italisë ka thënë: ”Shqiptarët janë heronj të dalluar në të gjitha luftërat për liri“. Dhe Lamartini, poeti dhe politikani i madh francez ka shkruar: “Dihet se Homeri gjeti në Shqipëri Akilin, Greqia Alkesadrin e Madh, Turqia Skenderbeun, heronj nga e njëjta racë e nga i njëjti gjak.“



*Me eksperiencën që keni fituar edhe në studimet e vendeve të sotme të Ballkanit çfarë mund të na thoni lidhur me zgjidhjen e drejtë që duhet të gjendet për ta paqësur Ballkanin?*

Mendoj se virusi që ka shkaktuar sëmundjen që u bë një epidemi që ka brejtur dhe ka vënë në rrezik demokracitë e reja në zhvillim e sipër në vendet e Juglindjes së Evropës, ky virus mund të mund të

asgjësohet në Ballkan po qe se ka një vullnet të mirë te qeveritarët e atyre vendeve, si për të kontrolluar nacionalizmin e egër ashtu edhe korrupsionin shtetëror. Kjo mund të bëhet vetëm po qe se i jepet një pavarësi e vërtetë popujve dhe kombeve si edhe një autonomi e paevitueshme minoriteteve kombëtare, kudo qofshin në Ballkan.


*
A keni ndonjë mesazh për popullin shqiptar në këtë muaj nëntori, muaj festash të kombit shqiptar?*

Eshtë një kënaqësi për mua t’u uroj nëpërmjet jush të gjithë shqiptarëve të Ballkanit si dhe shqiptarëve kudo që ndodhen në botë, festën jubilare të 95 vjetorit të Shpalles së Pavërësisë në Vlorë. Një përshëndetje u dërgoj edhe delegacioneve shqiptare të Shqipërisë, Kosovës që kam njohur në takime në OKB Gjenevë, në Forume

ndërkombëtare si ai i Kran Montanës e në kolokiume e simpoziume të tjera, ku është trajtuar çështja shqiptare, të cilën unë e kam mbrojtur me bindje shkencore, por edhe do ta mbroj.

Gjenevë më 10 Nëntor 2007


Kush është

Dr. Aleksandre Lambert, historian, që ka si gjuhë amtare gjermanishten dhe është doktoruar në Relacione Ndërkombëtare në Institutin Universitar të Studimeve të larta Ndërkombëtare në Gjenevë është Drejtor akademik i “School of International Training” në Gjenevë. Ai është autor i disa librave dhe artikujve në fushën e relacioneve ndërkombëtare të filozofisë politike, të politikës së sigurisë dhe lidhjeve civile-ushtarake. Eshtë ekspert i OSBE dhe i kontrollit demokratik të reformës së Forcave të armatosura. Ai ka dhënë kontributin e vet në shumë takime ndërkombëtare në Amerikë, në Evropë, në Kaukaz, në Azinë Qendrore dhe në veçanti në Evropën Juglindore si në Slloveni, Kroaci, Serbi, Bosnjë, Mal të Zi, e në shumë forume ndërkombëtare si atë të Kran Montanës, ku ka njohur delegacionet e Shqipërisë të Kosovës etj. Ai e ka vizituar Shqipërinë dhe ka filluar të njohë çështjen shqiptare që në rini të tij me kërkimet e bëra në Arkivin e Lidhjes së Kombeve Gjenevë, kur njohu mirë edhe çështjen çame.

----------


## Zëu_s

WOW ... m'ka habite ky shkrim ... 

... nuk jam mesuar te ndegjoj/lexoj keso fjale nga gjermanofolsit. 

Komplimente qe nuk paska lejuar te manipulohet si shumica, dhe shum faleminderit prej tije per keto fjale te drejta e te mira per neve.

Gjithashtu faleminderit Dalan qe e solle ketu.

----------


## KUJTIM CAMI

*Faleminderit Dalan .*

----------


## Gjinokastra

Gadishulli "ilirik" ???

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haemus

 :i terbuar:

----------


## baaroar

> Gadishulli "ilirik" ???
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haemus


Jeni bërë si ato hienat, vërtiteni nëpër tema duke vjellur jargë e skërmitur dhëmbët.
"Nuk mbulohet dielli me shoshë", thotë populli. Edhe ti me këto wikileshet që sjell nuk mund t'a tjetërsosh të vërtetën.
Ndërroni lëkurë sa herë të doni, ju vini era kërmë me postimet tipike spam.
A ka moderator ky nën-forum a jo, që lejon postime spam?

----------


## Zëu_s

> *Evropa sabotoi historinë tuaj në shekullin XIX, kur Ilirinë e quajti Ballkan"*
> 
> 
> Në të vërtetë në takimet e para ndërkombëtare të Memories së ndarë që u zhvilluan në Paris më 26 e 27 tetor të 2006, me delegatë nga 24 vende të botës, për të ndërtuar lidhje të forta për vlerat e përbashkëta, *shumica e delegatëve deklaruan se rinia e botës këto 7 vjetët e fundit i është drejtuar patriotizmit.* *Sipas meje ky konstatim i drejtë dhe i bazuar duhet të kihet parasysh edhe nga shqiptarët.* Ata mund të gjejnë në historinë e tyre shumë shembuj patriotizmi të njohura ndërkombëtarisht.


Edhe pse ky shkrim eshte perplot me thenje te vlefshme qe duhet lexuar e theksuar disa here, une e zgjodha vetem kete me larte qe te ju theksohet edhe nje here rinise Shqiptare.

----------


## drague

> Gadishulli "ilirik" ???
> 
> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Haemus


o debil do te coj me pushime

----------


## Zëu_s

> *Aleksandre Lambert*: Ja përse shqiptarët duhet të jenë shumë krenarë për të shkuarën.
> 
> 
> *Si e shpjegoni ju çështjen e kthimit të shumicës së shqiptarëve në fenë muslimane [...] ?*
> 
> Unë mendoj se Evropa duhet të jetë krenare që të ketë në gjirin e saj kombin shqiptar, i cili duhet vlerësuar si shumë tolerant. Për shqiptarët çfarëdo që të jesh mysliman, ortodoks, katolik, por edhe ate, je po aq shqiptar dhe po aq i respektuar sa gjithë të tjerët. 
> 
> Eshtë e vërtetë se gjatë pushtimit otoman shumë shqiptarë u kthyen në mysliman. 
> 
> ...


Kete e kam thene edhe une para disa viteve ne kete forum. Sigurisht qe eshte fshire nga mist-er Albo.

----------


## xfiles

Faleminderit per artikuillin Dalan,

por une akoma nuk e kam kuptuar perse gjithe kjo tradheti e evropes ndaj shqiptareve, shume dashakeqe.

P.S.Ka ndonje link ne gjuhen angleze te artikullit qe ta perhap mes atyre te huajve qe njoh.

----------


## baaroar

> Faleminderit per artikuillin Dalan,
> 
> por une akoma nuk e kam kuptuar perse gjithe kjo tradheti e evropes ndaj shqiptareve, shume dashakeqe.
> 
> P.S.Ka ndonje link ne gjuhen angleze te artikullit qe ta perhap mes atyre te huajve qe njoh.


Më vjen keq, por kjo intervistë është botuar vetëm në shtypin shqiptar më duket.
Ajo thënia "bretkosat e moçalit se ç'e vranë drenë e malit", është kuptimplotë.
Ka të paktën 2.000 vjet që kombi ynë luftohet me të gjitha mjetet e mundshme nga kjo Europë për të arritur zhdukjen e identitetit të tij.
Këtë e themi jo për t'u vetëviktimizuar, edhe pse me të vërtetë jemi viktimizuar, madje do të përdorja një fjalë tjetër, jemi martirizuar për kauzën më të shenjtë, mbrojtjen e identitetit. Këtë e themi për të dëshmuar se pas kësaj PSE-je të madhe fshihet një e vërtetë e madhe, ajo e asaj se çfarë i kemi dhënë ne njerëzimit dhe në veçanti Europës.
Më kujtohen edhe thënie të tjera si "a do të bëhet ndonjëherë Shqipëria zoti Ismail bej", "dita e Arbërit"...
Unë them se ende nuk është bërë se ajo ditë nuk ka ardhur.
Vetëm duke njohur se nga vijmë, ku jemi, do të dimë se ku do të shkojmë.
Ndoshta ka ardhur koha për një rilindje të vërtetë kombëtare, që ne të kemi vëndin tonë të merituar ndër kombe të tjera.

----------


## bamatat

Te nderuar miq te forumit , ve re se i keni mirepritur fjalet e mikut gjerman ! E verteta te hap shpirtin edhe kur te flet gjerat e mira edhe ato te keqijat !

Kete shkencetar te drejte dhe te ndershem e falenderojme dhe e vleresojme ! Por mos harroni ! Ai nuk ka thene as gjysmen e te vertetave qe rilindasit tane na kane percuar , thene dhe qartesuar !

Por neve rilindasit sot , as nuk i kujtojme , as i publikojme dhe aq me pak ti studiojme , apo porosite e tyre t'i veme ne jete ! 

Te huajve , faleminderit per mbeshtetjen kush e jep , por perse duhet te presim fjalet e tyre per tu ndergjegjesuar , per te bere "wau !" per gjera qe i dime t'i recitojme permendesh nderkohe qe nuk i veme ne jete me njeri tjetrin !

Gjithsesi , te lumte Dalan per informacionin qe na dhe !

----------


## baaroar

> Gjithsesi , te lumte Dalan per informacionin qe na dhe !


Kjo intervistë ka mbi dy vjet që qarkullon në internet por nuk i është kushtuar vëmendje aq sa duhet.
Ka plot të huaj që e duan Shqipërinë, jo për shkak të ndonjë interesi të lidhur me të, por sepse janë të drejtë dhe çmues të vërtetës historike.
Nëse gjendet një artifakt, dhe metodat shkencore e datojnë atë më të vjetër se të shek.4 p.e.s. akademia jonë e shkencave bërtet me të madhe "E pamundur, metoda shkencore gabon !" (ky është limiti historik i diktuar për shqiptarët nga Europa)
Ky nuk është aspak kompleks inferioriteti i akademisë, por shfaqje e hapur e veprimeve antikombëtare duke fshehur të vërtetën, pse jo edhe duke i shkatërruar artifaktet.
Nëpër bodrumet e muzeut kombëtar janë me qindra artifakte, i mbahen fshehur publikut. Pse ???

----------


## KAPARJEL

Bismarku ishte ne krye te grupit per ndryshimin e emrit nga gadishulli ilirik ne ate ballkanik duke i ven emrin e disa maleve ne bullgari!!me behet qefi qe ka gjerman qe e njohin te verteten.

Urime per postimin dalan!!

----------


## sulioti

Keto fjal te ketij zotris na bejn mire, na japin forc e kurajo sikurse dhe shpres se ne evrop ka edhe njeres qe din te cmojn te drejten dhe te verteten.Do ishte mire qe keto postime ti lexonte me vemendje cdo femij shqiptari kudo qe te ndodhet, per tu njohur me historin reale te atdheut.

Jam i mendimit se secili prej nesh, duhet ta perkthej ne gjuhen e vendit ku jeton(flas per ata qe jetojn jasht)dhe ta shperndaj, te te njohurit e tij, ose tek ata persona qe na paragjykoj  keq,ose jan te rezervuar kundrejt nesh,sepse jan influencuar keq nga mediat.

Keto lloj shkrimesh nga te huajt, vlejn si shuplak e nxehet per historiant shqiptar, te cilet sic e kan then dhe parafolsit me lart, jo qe nuk bejn  kerkime ne keto fusha apo te merren me botimin e tyre ne librat e historis, por akoma me keq fshehin edhe ato gjera qe jan gjetur ose trasheguar deri ne ditet tona.

Rrofte You tubi qe i jep mundesin disa patrioteve te paraqesin kerkimet e tyre ne keto fusha, sepse nese ata/ato do ti drejtoheshin qeveris apo ministris perkatese per ti mbeshtetur,jam i sigurt qe sdo u jepej asnje lloj ndihme,nuk eshte se dua te mendoj keshtu, por provat flasin vet.

----------


## bamatat

> Kjo intervistë ka mbi dy vjet që qarkullon në internet por nuk i është kushtuar vëmendje aq sa duhet.
> Ka plot të huaj që e duan Shqipërinë, jo për shkak të ndonjë interesi të lidhur me të, por sepse janë të drejtë dhe çmues të vërtetës historike.
> Nëse gjendet një artifakt, dhe metodat shkencore e datojnë atë më të vjetër se të shek.4 p.e.s. akademia jonë e shkencave bërtet me të madhe "E pamundur, metoda shkencore gabon !" (ky është limiti historik i diktuar për shqiptarët nga Europa)
> Ky nuk është aspak kompleks inferioriteti i akademisë, por shfaqje e hapur e veprimeve antikombëtare duke fshehur të vërtetën, pse jo edhe duke i shkatërruar artifaktet.
> Nëpër bodrumet e muzeut kombëtar janë me qindra artifakte, i mbahen fshehur publikut. Pse ???


Nuk kisha deshire qe te nderroj kahjen e temes dhe ta ktheja ne politike , megjithese andej burojne te gjitha te keqijat ! Shteti shqiptar (njerezit qe e perbejne) nuk ka dhene asnje suport per te krijuar te pakten mundesine qe elemente dijedashes dhe patriote shqiptar qe kerkojne te angazhohen ne keto fusha, te studiojne te pakten artifaktet qe jane gjendur ne RSH . Lere pastaj te angazhojne rrogetaret e tyre !

Per me shume , ne e kemi konstatuar vete , me kthimin e "Kokes se Zeusit" ne Shqiperi , asnje procedure hetimi nuk u zhvillua ! Po sa te tjera jane zhdukur ? Pse kush i zhduki ?
Prandaj quhet e lavderueshme edhe puna qe ke bere ti , me postimin e mesiperm ! Sepse na largon erresiren kur bejne perpjekje maksimale te na zhysin !

----------


## Baptist

> *Evropa sabotoi historinë tuaj në shekullin XIX, kur Ilirinë e quajti Ballkan"*
> 
> 
> Aleksandre Lambert: Ja përse shqiptarët duhet të jenë shumë krenarë për të shkuarën.


Shyqyr e paska marre vesh edhe Lamberci kete 'fshetesi te madhe historike' qe nuk e dijne 'shqiptaret'  - se per sa kohe u thoja se nuk ekziston kurrfare ballkani ne keto trritore dhe se ky term eshte shpikje e shkeullit XIX, dhe vetem atehere (dhe ne momentin e fundit historik), kur u pa se teoria ilire per prejardhjen sllave nuk po pinte uje me askund - s'po me besonte kush prej 'shqiptareve' te mij te dashur -sepse ua ka imprintuar dikush ne tru se sa here tregon ndonje shqiptar ndonje fakt te pamohueshem historik qe flet ne dobi te shiqptareve, eliminohet nga truri i tyre me automatizem sikur gjoja s'eshte vec nje fantazi  boshe qe qe ka per baze te vetme asgje me teper se ndjenja patriotizmi te shqiptareve te lajthitur nga nacionalizmi  i tyre irracional. 

Respekt per lambercin dhe
Faleminderit qe ke sjellur kete shkrim - se do ta lexoj me vone te tere...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## xfiles

i gjithmone te kam believe u Baptist  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## land

Koncepti "gadishull Ballkanik" u krijua nga gjeografi gjerman August Zeune ne vitin 1808.
Qellimi i Zeune ishte qe te krijonte nje term gjeografik paralel me gadushullin italik dhe ate iberik dhe asgje me teper.
Me vone termi merr dhe kanotacione politike.
Nuk kemi te bejme me ndryshim emri,ose duhet te sillni faktet qe quhej Ilirik,kemi te bejme me krijim termi.
Emri i vjeter i maleve Ballkan me te cilin u emertua gadishulli eshte emri trakas Haemus,mbret trakas(mitologji).
Qe ketu nis spekullimi qe emri i dikurshem i gadishullit ishte Haemus.
Gadishulli nuk ka patur emer :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Kavir

Kur te shkosh ne klase te peste, zysha e historise do te te marre te prehri, do te hape nje qitap qe i thone "Atlas" dhe do te te tregoje qe ne kohen e xhaxhi romakut, gadishulli quhej Ilirik. Dhe qe teta Heleni dhe xhaxhi Romaku thone "Aty banojne Iliret!".
Pastaj, po u bere femije i mire dhe te flesh shume gjume, do rritesh shpejt dhe teta mesuesja ne klasen e shtate do te te tregoje qe xhaxhi gjermani, xhaxhi rusi, teta francezi dhe teze anglezi moren nje kalem dhe thane "Jooo, ky eshte gadishulli Ballkanik se ketu banojne vetem sllave dhe greke dhe nje shprehje gjeografike me emrin Shqiperi".

Pastaj kur te fillosh ta mbash lugen vete kur te hash buke, do mesosh qe teta Wikipedia eshte faqja me e lehte per t`u klikuar, po me pak e besueshmja per fakte aq me pak per interpretime faktesh.
Shko tani te flesh gjume qe te rritesh shpejt dhe te behesh i madh si xhaxhi Goni.

----------


## land

> Kur te shkosh ne klase te peste, zysha e historise do te te marre te prehri, do te hape nje qitap qe i thone "Atlas" dhe do te te tregoje qe ne kohen e xhaxhi romakut, gadishulli quhej Ilirik. Dhe qe teta Heleni dhe xhaxhi Romaku thone "Aty banojne Iliret!".
> Pastaj, po u bere femije i mire dhe te flesh shume gjume, do rritesh shpejt dhe teta mesuesja ne klasen e shtate do te te tregoje qe xhaxhi gjermani, xhaxhi rusi, teta francezi dhe teze anglezi moren nje kalem dhe thane "Jooo, ky eshte gadishulli Ballkanik se ketu banojne vetem sllave dhe greke dhe nje shprehje gjeografike me emrin Shqiperi".
> 
> Pastaj kur te fillosh ta mbash lugen vete kur te hash buke, do mesosh qe teta Wikipedia eshte faqja me e lehte per t`u klikuar, po me pak e besueshmja per fakte aq me pak per interpretime faktesh.
> Shko tani te flesh gjume qe te rritesh shpejt dhe te behesh i madh si xhaxhi Goni.


Une tani jam ne klasen e katert,dhe te them dhe ty dhe zyshes budallaqe.na trego nje dokument ku quhej gadishulli ilirik.
Persa i perket xhaxhi romakut, une di qe kishte nje IMPERIVM ROMANVM,dhe nje nga provincat quhej Illyricvm,pra emertohej nje province jo gadishull.
Po deshe ti tregoj dhe ty hartat e kesaj province,si dhe mesueses ignorante :ngerdheshje: 
Kemi dhe nje prefekture romake qe emertohej keshtu.

Praetorian prefecture,Illyricvm

----------

